# serious morning wood on masteron



## Yaya (May 1, 2014)

I've posted something similar before but now I'm noticing in the middle of the night and early morning the dingding is painfully hard and even if I rub one out before bed.

Having dreams as well.. 100mg mast p EOD.
With test as well


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2014)

Wait...are you complaining? It's time to break out the little black book buddy


----------



## Yaya (May 1, 2014)

Georgia said:


> Wait...are you complaining? It's time to break out the little black book buddy



Not complaining!

I'm just noticing it again. .been on for a few weeks and I get hornier on mast then anything else. 

Also.. my wife who looks like David Spade tossed my black book out in 2007


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 1, 2014)

I love Mast got to have my hooker money when Im on that shit though


----------



## RJ (May 1, 2014)

only time i tried Mast it made me oily as hell. Maybe i should have used that as lube with the boners!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 1, 2014)

RJ said:


> only time i tried Mast it made me oily as hell. Maybe i should have used that as lube with the boners!!



Im the only white guy that looks like he has afro sheen on.  Youll get use to it.

Helps the beard lay down anyway.


----------



## alphabeastmode (May 1, 2014)

I have 50g of mast waiting to be brewed =)


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 1, 2014)

This is completely normal, even not on cycle Yaya. On average a healthy person will have between three and  five erections in a full night sleep. Each erection lasting between  25 -35 minutes.  Morning erections have been connected test and norepinephrine. Erections are closely associated with REM sleep as well. These type erections are also associated with an increase in heart rate.


----------



## bubbagump (May 1, 2014)

I love mast with everything.   Its the best shit out there for having a good cycle as far as estro sides go.  I RARELY need an AI if I have mast on board.   If Im on mast and MT2......  Holy shit.....  I thought It would be fun to add PT 141 for a while too.   Holy fuggggggin shit... FuuKKKK macheeeeennnn!!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 1, 2014)

Whos mast are you running? PM me. Urgent.


----------



## GreatGunz (May 1, 2014)

*​porn star.....!*


----------



## DF (May 1, 2014)

Group trip to the rub & tug!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 1, 2014)

Masteron=

Men Abusing Steroids To Empty Really Obnoxious Nutsacks


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2014)

Masteron is the Ron Jeremy of AAS.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2014)

mast is about the only thing I have ever gotten any sides from, good or bad. and this side... was it. morning, nightly, random wood galore. everything else, no sides, even test. im an odd ball apparently


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

Yaya, wtf are you gonna do for the next 6 weeks? Don't know what I'd do in your shoes on Mast. I wouldn't be able to take it....


----------



## Yaya (May 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yaya, wtf are you gonna do for the next 6 weeks? Don't know what I'd do in your shoes on Mast. I wouldn't be able to take it....



Providence. ..or hang around downtown looking for cougars who can't get knocked up


----------



## gymrat827 (May 1, 2014)

i cant look at any good looking ladies at the gym while on it cuz ill be sporting a good stick.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Providence. ..or hang around downtown looking for cougars who can't get knocked up



I'd go to Providence...downtown could be bad news for you


----------



## DF (May 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd go to Providence...downtown could be bad news for you



I know of a good place! you like Asians?


----------



## italian1 (May 1, 2014)

The painful morning wood from mast kind of sucks. But I still love it. On it now and don't plan on coming off for quite a while


----------



## Tren4Life (May 1, 2014)

I'm old I miss morning wood. 

This guy will be getting some mast soon.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

DF said:


> I know of a good place! you like Asians?



Is that even a serious question???

Everyone likes Asians.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i cant look at any good looking ladies at the gym while on it cuz ill be sporting a good stick.



Sometimes I double the compression shorts


----------



## Tren4Life (May 1, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i cant look at any good looking ladies at the gym while on it cuz ill be sporting a good stick.



I told my wife she was not allowed to touch me at the meet for the same reason.


----------



## JAXNY (May 1, 2014)

Just roll over and throw the wood in to the fire place.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Just roll over and throw the wood in to the fire place.



The flu on Yaya's fireplace is closed for 6 weeks lol.


----------



## AlphaD (May 1, 2014)

I have been thinking about adding mast to this cycle im on already.........definitely an added boner....i mean bonus.


----------



## ken Sass (May 1, 2014)

mast does a body good


----------



## stonetag (May 1, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Masteron=
> 
> Men Abusing Steroids To Empty Really Obnoxious Nutsacks



NICE....and accurate!


----------

